# WIN "Ethera Cinematic Vocals" courtesy of Time & Space via The Samplecast



## reutunes (May 28, 2016)

Hey VI Controllers...

The Samplecast is running a prize draw for a fantastic vocal library this week...

Win a copy of "Ethera Cinematic Vocals" for Kontakt courtesy of Time & Space.
Just subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube channel to enter. Winner announced 11th June 2016 - NB If you're already subscribed then you'll automatically be entered.

Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/1UjR04g







Zero-G's excellent Ethera library is featured in this week's show - take a look:


----------



## valyogennoff (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome! Thank Zero-G for the incredible library and thank you for the wonderful episode. It's a hard and time consuming work and I really appreciate it.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 10, 2016)

Just ONE MORE DAY to enter the prize draw above. Good luck.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 11, 2016)

Our random prize picker has awarded Samplecast subscriber Alex Gobbett a FREE copy of "Ethera Cinematic Vocals" courtesy of Time & Space, an excellent ethereal vocal library for Kontakt.

Well done Alex!

Stay tuned for another prize draw next week.


----------

